# biocube aquascape



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

hey boys and girls... 


I have a problem.. I don't like my aquascape.. and I don't know what to do about it. I need some help... 

Anyone.. (who isn't crazy) wanna come give me a hand??


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

post a pic, I am sure you will get lots of help.

As a general rule work in 'thirds,' meaning that you should divide the tank into three equal sections horizontally. The left should have rocks, the centre none or minimal, and the right should have rocks... now you will have art!


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*rock scape*

I have I'm fusion nano 10 cube and it took me about 3 weeks with lots of rearraging to get it where I was satisfied....


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

*Aquascape*

I started with a horseshoe cove shape but it really limited me on upper level space for light loving corals. I just redid my aquascape, mostly to get rid of gsp on main rocks and I added more rocks, now I have a cave and more room for sps. I know it seems packed but I cant stop trying to cram corals in every nook and cranny, maybe I need a bigger tank. Before and after pics


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Which is before and which is after (they both look good)?
And I think you need a bigger tank.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

The top one is before, the bottom actinic lit one was today. You can see I got rid of gsp and montis grew alot. I know I do but water changes are annoying as it is in a condo.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the minimalist approach, then as you buy colony rocks you can change it up from there.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for taking so long, this is a pic of how it looked when I set it up in December... still the same with the exception of a couple corals and 3 fish.

If I add more rock, would it cause a mini cycle? I'm not too sure I'm happy with the rock I have... Also, I was thinking of using black sand.. will I have to let it cycle if I buy live stuff from Big Al's?

sorry that the pics came out sideways.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Any help??


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Get that 15-20lbs of rock that is for sale on here, it looks like 2 nice big pieces. I think each tank probably has it's own microbiological balance but as long as it's from a healthy, established tank then you'll be fine. You always run the risk of introducing pests and disease from live rock so better to see the tank it came from and talk to the person than trust Big Als. Ill help you aquascape once you have the new rock.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

darcyr said:


> Get that 15-20lbs of rock that is for sale on here, it looks like 2 nice big pieces. I think each tank probably has it's own microbiological balance but as long as it's from a healthy, established tank then you'll be fine. You always run the risk of introducing pests and disease from live rock so better to see the tank it came from and talk to the person than trust Big Als. Ill help you aquascape once you have the new rock.


thanks Darcy. I have been in contact with the member with the rock for sale. I would like to change my sand to black.. not sure how well that will go.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Black sand can look cool but will absorb more light so your tank won't seem as bright and it might add heat. Personally I want my sand to be as white and bright as it can. Adding sand can mess up your cycle too, it's not just the live rock that does biological filtration. I added about an inch a few months ago and I got an algal bloom.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, if I change the sand, I will let the tank fully cycle again before adding back my fish and corals. 

I think the black sand makes the colours really stand out.. What sand did you use in yours?


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I got it with really fine white sand but couldnt find that stuff at big als so I added a larger grain aragonite live sand. The fine stuff flies around more if you have strong flow or digging fish. Yeah Ive seen some nice tanks with black sand and white rocks, but the rocks will eventually become dark and then just everything is dark.


----------

